
Spawning barebones openresty applications using ancient witchcraft - brickcap
https://github.com/brickcap/restyskleton
======
brickcap
Added a new option "-w" that allows you to watch the project directory for
changes in .lua and nginx configuration files and automatically restart nginx
process to make those changes available.

